# Ear Fluffing



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

When I do Zoe's ears I usually just trim them on the bottom but I am drawn to the ears that are "feathered" - multiple lengths short on the outside to longer on the inside in layers. Which way do you prefer and how does one create a feathered ear? Thanks.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope somebody replies to this to help me.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I actually don't know. Have you google it or checked out you tube? Good luck!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the feathered-style ear so I can picture it?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but with Indy, after her bath I blow dry her ears line by line to the sides and then when they're almost dry I start blow drying them upwards. This makes her ear into a huge fluffy ball. Then I just scissor them into the shape I want (I like the pom-pom ears style on her, so I just scissor them in a round shape), making sure that I hold on to her ear leather so I don't come close to snipping it. Usually I pin her topknot out of the way so I can get a clean line on the ears, then after I'm done ears I release the topknot and shape it in relation to the scissored ears (I like a nice clean line between ear and topknot, like 3 buns in a row with the topknot bun higher than the ear buns, if that makes sense!). Everyone has their own way but that's how I do it


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think of Chili as having feathered hears. His hair is incredibly dense and spongy. If he didn't have his ears feathered they would be enormous!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

As a groomer I have people ask for feathered ears often, and they're pleased as punch when I just make the entire ear the same length. : P I think most people see feathering or layers when really, the hair growing from the tip of the ear just *looks* longer than the hair at the base because it's hanging below it. I think the "tricks" to making this look fancy, as opposed to just shaved and uniform, is to keep it long and try not to trim it perfectly even. For a Toy or Mini, you could probably get away with using a clipper and snap comb to that leaves about an inch, enough to hide the contours of the ear. For a Standard, you'll probably need to trim it by hand to leave 2 inches or more. Whether you trim the outline of the ear or let the fringe get a little longer than the rest is up to you! : ) I hope that made at least a little sense, it was hard to articulate! : P


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> I think of Chili as having feathered hears. His hair is incredibly dense and spongy. If he didn't have his ears feathered they would be enormous! [/IMG]


Just got to say, that Chili is a beautiful dog! I LOVE his expressive face and black points!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess what I am trying to say is that if I cut Zoe's ears just on the bottom they don't look as thick as I would like. I thought layering them would help to expand them or as a poster said, blow dry up but I don't think that would hold over days.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> I guess what I am trying to say is that if I cut Zoe's ears just on the bottom they don't look as thick as I would like. I thought layering them would help to expand them or as a poster said, blow dry up but I don't think that would hold over days.


 Layering usually makes the ears look thinner in my experience, unless they have very poofy, curly hair on their ears. I suspect Jazz has ears much like my Trev's...a bit silky and flatter maybe? Cutting them blunt across the end always made his ears seem fuller. (Also the shorter they are the fluffier they will appear since length pulls them down. ) Although right now they are shaved with a 10 since he is in a Kerry Blue trim lol. Sometimes ya just gotta go with the flow and not fight the hair. :-/


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep Fallon's ears all one length and don't thin out the top coat on the ear or shave the inside of the ear leather as some do with very thick ears. I do pluck the hair from the ear canal about once every 3 months. So far I have not had any issues with ear infections. The only thing I do to the ears other than brushing out is to bang them across the bottom every so often since they grow so fast and sometimes when they get too long she steps on the bottom of them when working and then cries.


----------

